# Listen Ausgabe ohne forEach - JSTL



## Askadi (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo...

habe eine frage und zwar hab ich ein servlet in der ich mit:


```
List<DBProjekt> neue_projekte = DAOMusicFactoryDB.selectNeueProjekte(con, 3);
request.setAttribute("neue_projekte", neue_projekte);
```

3 Projekte in eine Liste schreibe und diese an eine index.jsp weitergebe.

Habe nun das Problem das ich nicht weiss wie ich z.b. das erste Projekt aus dieser Liste ausgebe.
Mit einer forEach Schleife ist das kein Problem aber ohne will es einfach nicht laufen 

Mein ansatz: 

```
${neue_projekte[0].titel}
```

wobei titel eine variable in DBProjekt ist
Hab schon einige verschiedene Versionen probiert auch mit einem bean aber ohne Erfolg.
Gibt auch nicht wirklich Literatur ohne forEach Schleife vll kann mir hier jemand helfen.

MfG
Askadi


----------



## freez (16. Okt 2012)

Naja, das ist doch erst mal ein grundsätzliches Problem, was dir mit anderen View Technologien auch passieren wird: Was soll der View denn mit der Liste machen? Es ist ja erst mal eine Liste mit Objekten. Welches soll er darstellen?

eine mögliche Lösung könnte sein: Managed Bean => erstes Element der Liste als eigenständiges Objekt ablegen und per [c]getObject() [/c] verfügbar machen.

Also quasi so:

```
@ManagedBean
public class Bean {
	List<DBProjekt> neue_projekte = null;
	DBProjekt projekt = null;
	
	@PostConstruct
	public void init(){
		neue_projekte = DAOMusicFactoryDB.selectNeueProjekte(con, 3);
		projekt = neue_projekte.get(0);
	}

	public List<DBProjekt> getNeue_projekte() {
		return neue_projekte;
	}

	public DBProjekt getProjekt() {
		return projekt;
	}
	
	
}
```


----------



## freez (16. Okt 2012)

Mir ist spontan noch eingefallen, das JSF so etwas schon bieten sollte, was du willst:

URL


> Simple access to collection elements.
> – To reference an element of an array, List, or Map, you use #{variable[indexOrKey]}. Provided that the index or key is in a form that is legal for Java variable names, the dot notation for beans is interchangeable with the bracket notation for collections.



Allerdings müsstest du von JSP auf JSF umsteigen (was ich dir auch unbedingt empfehlen möchte, da JSP doch veraltet ist.)

JSF hätte auch nette Erweiterungen wie Primefaces und RichFaces.


----------



## Sym (17. Okt 2012)

Wo hat der TE denn geschrieben, dass er JSF verwendet?


----------



## freez (17. Okt 2012)

Sym hat gesagt.:


> Wo hat der TE denn geschrieben, dass er JSF verwendet?



Nirgendswo, aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben: "Allerdings müsstest du von JSP auf JSF umsteigen" mit dem Hinweis, dass er dann auch auf veraltete Technologien verzichten kann.
Außerdem habe ich in meinem vorherigen Post von "anderen View Technologien" gesprochen auf den sich der nachfolgende Post bezogen hat.

Ist das denn falsch gewesen?


----------



## Templarthelast (18. Okt 2012)

Auch wenn es wesentlich langsamer wäre, könntest du die Liste über eine Gettermethode schon in einen String umwandeln und diesen dann ausgeben.


----------

